# La guerra de los Markets



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LARGUISSSSSIIIIIIMMMMMOOOO....pero vale la pena!  

La guerra de los Markets
_Francisco Cohello Puente_

*Los supermercados tendrán un agresivo movimiento en 2005. Operadores como Tottus y Plaza Vea preparan nuevos locales, mientras Ripley alista su incursión. Todo indica que el gigante del sector, la Corporación Wong, con el 64% del mercado, sufrirá la competencia más fuerte de su existencia. Se prevé que muchos mercados distritales y bodegas empezarán a sentir los severos efectos de esta expansión*

Un descomunal letrero del supermercado Tottus-Sodimac, en la Av. La Marina, parece ser el epitafio de la histórica Feria del Hogar. Si esta se mantiene, será en la trastienda, arrinconada por el empuje de la modernidad y sin la aureola de su esplendor de antaño.

Las novedades comerciales de las postrimerías de este año han tenido a los supermercados como protagonistas inesperados. Con ese nuevo Tottus de San Miguel, el grupo Saga Falabella inauguró su tercer hipermercado, esta vez en ese más bien estrepitoso corredor tocado por la varita mágica de la buena fortuna que es la avenida La Marina.

La Corporación Wong no quiso quedarse atrás y relanzó su marca Metro con una vasta campaña publicitaria orientada a apuntalar sus ventas en la antesala de diciembre, que es, de lejos, la temporada en la que los supermercados superan con creces las ventas del resto del año.
Supermercados Peruanos, la otra punta del tridente, reestructuró su local de Santa Isabel de La Bolichera (Surco) y la convirtió en un flamante hipermercado Plaza Vea.

En todos los casos, las novedades van dando indicios de las tendencias que se perfilan para 2005 en este rubro, quizá uno de los sectores más inquietos de la economía. Las movidas, sin duda, beneficiarán al cliente y dejarán, también, un saldo de muertos y heridos. Entre estos, la competencia de minimarkets, mercados distritales y bodegas que hasta ahora no han mostrado suficientes reflejos para meterse en la pelea.

MONSTRUO DE MIL CABEZAS
Si de supermercados se trata, una generación -la de los años 60 y 70- vio nacer las primeras cadenas bajo los rótulos de Monterrey, Tía, Galax, Scala Gigante, Maxi y Super Market. La generación de los 80, en cambio, escucha ahora estos nombres como galaxias extrañas y cree que el rubro nació con marcas más afines a su presente: Wong, Metro o Santa Isabel.
Lo cierto es que los supermercados en el Perú cuentan una antigüedad que sobrepasa las tres décadas y tienen en dinosaurios como los mencionados a un sector al que siempre se destinó capitales importantes y que tuvo un impacto visible en la economía.

Aunque no existen cifras, es claro que las cadenas de supermercados se multiplicaron en cantidad y calidad entre los años 1975 y 1985. En proporción a la población de entonces y al tamaño de la economía, generaron una competencia provechosa, una amalgama de opciones para el consumidor y una fuente de trabajo de respetables dimensiones.

El declive de estas cadenas fue paulatino y, casi como fichas de dominó, fueron cayendo una a una. Dos hechos coincidieron casi en simultáneo. Una de ellas -dice Edgar Cateriano, subgerente de Operaciones de Arellano, Investigación y Marketing- fue que en vez de marcar diferencias entre ellas, las cadenas fueron estandarizando sus servicios, precios y productos.

Aunque esa estandarización fue considerada buena en algún momento, posteriormente no tomó en cuenta la evolución del consumidor, que empezó a darle una importancia sustancial a la calidad del servicio como un elemento diferencial que nacientes supermercados sí empezaron a explotar.

Es entonces cuando la historia alucinante de don Erasmo Wong padre empieza a marcar un hito en el supermercadismo peruano. A partir de una pequeña bodega creada en 1942 en el distrito en San Isidro, los hijos de don 
Erasmo abren el E. Wong de la avenida 2 de Mayo en 1983, y desde esa época al monstruo no le han dejado de salir cabezas.

Entre 1983 y 1990 abrieron cinco tiendas. En 1992 inauguran el primer hipermercado Metro, de 10 mil m2, en Chorrillos. En 1993 compraron la cadena de tiendas Galax y Todos y solo en un año inauguraron cuatro nuevas tiendas en Surco, San Borja, La Molina y San Miguel.
Entre 1994 y 1999 abren otras cinco tiendas, pero solo en 2000, uno de sus años más exitosos, inauguran cuatro supermercados (Garzón, Pershing, Sucre y Alcázar) y un hipermercado (Av. Canadá en La Victoria).
Con la inauguración del último hipermercado Metro, en julio de 2002, en el centro histórico de Lima, la Corporación de Supermercados Wong (CSW) completó 27 tiendas, de las cuales 11 operan con la marca Wong, siete como supermercados Metro y nueve como hipermercados Metro. En la actualidad, el grupo figura dentro de las 10 empresas más importantes del país.
Según los especialistas, dos décadas de continuo crecimiento se explican por las innovaciones en términos de atención personalizada, gran referencia de productos (hasta 30 mil por tienda), grandes espacios por almacén e innovación tecnológica en la administración.

La apuesta por brindar un alto nivel de servicio con productos surtidos, calidad y precios orientados al segmento social al que están dirigidos dio sus frutos. La cadena no descuidó detalles e innovó en aspectos como el reparto a domicilio, no cobrar por las envolturas, disponer cajas rápidas, la colocación de lustradoras de calzado gratuitas y la prohibición a sus empleados de recibir propinas.

LAS FUERZAS DEL MERCADO
En la actualidad, la contundencia del crecimiento de la Corporación Wong la ha catapultado al primer lugar de las preferencias, con el 64% de participación en el mercado. Sus ventas totales en 2003 bordearon los 620 millones de dólares.

De sus 27 locales, 10 son propios y el resto, alquilados. Tiene en total 800 cajas registradoras y un promedio de 300 trabajadores por cada tienda. Su área total de ventas asciende a 131.770 m2. Sus ventas por m2 son de 4.314 dólares/año y tiene más de 2.500 proveedores.
Ahora que el concepto de marca es uno de los principales activos de las empresas, el posicionamiento de las marcas Metro y Wong ha convertido a la corporación en un gigante difícil de tumbar. No obstante, la competencia está asomando y, aparentemente, con mucha fuerza.
Su principal competidor es Supermercados Peruanos (SPSA), una empresa que tuvo en la cadena Santa Isabel de Chile (1993) a sus primeros dueños. 

En 1998, Santa Isabel es adquirida por la poderosa Royald Ahold, de Holanda, y en diciembre del año pasado, esta lo vende al peruano Grupo Interbank.
SPSA opera en tres formatos: los supermercados Santa Isabel, con 21 locales; los hipermercados Plaza Vea, con ocho, y los minimarkets Minisol, que llegan a seis. Su buque insignia es el hipermercado Plaza Vea ubicado en el centro comercial Jockey Plaza.

Este nivel de infraestructura otorga a SPSA un 32% del mercado. Tiene una variedad que alcanza a 30 mil productos, un área de ventas de 60.199 m2 y ventas por m2 que ascienden a 4.750 dólares/año.
La estrategia del grupo es crecer a través de un formato diferenciado en el cual cada espectro (supermercado, hipermercado o tienda de descuento) tiene una estrategia definida en calidad, público y precios.

La alta concentración del rubro de supermercados hace que la Corporación Wong y Supermercados Peruanos tengan, en la actualidad, el 96% del mercado. El tercero en discordia es el Grupo Saga Falabella, que opera Tottus y tiene apenas el 4% restante.

A pesar de ser un competidor incipiente, las ansias de crecimiento de Tottus son evidentes. La apertura de su hipermercado en el Mega Plaza del Cono Norte fue la pica en flandes que colocó para evaluar las posibilidades del rubro. El éxito monumental de este centro comercial (con ventas por 90 millones de dólares en 2003) ha generado una expectativa singular sobre las "zonas vírgenes" que quedan en Lima.

Tottus, que fue una de las tiendas ancla del mencionado Mega Plaza, pasó en noviembre de 2003 a inaugurar su segundo hipermercado, esta vez en el centro financiero de San Isidro y al frente de su rival, Wong, que para frenarlo debió convertirse de inmediato en Metro. La zona se ha convertido en el epicentro de una ardua batalla basada en atención y precios. Por lo visto, Tottus parece apostar por la pelea cuerpo a cuerpo.

La ubicación, además, revela la estrategia: crear sinergias. En este caso lo hicieron con Saga Falabella. Los locales están integrados y se puede pasar de un lado a otro desde sus interiores. Hasta ahora, según Francis Urban, gerente general de este centro, el plan ha dado resultados.

Aunque prefiere mantener las cifras en reserva, a solo un año de creación, señala que es claro y evidente que tienen el primer lugar en la zona. "La idea es establecer parámetros de comercialización mucho más fuertes, crear malls donde el cliente tenga todo en un solo lugar", señala.

Es también con esa idea que se ha inaugurado el Tottus de la Av. La Marina, el tercero de la empresa. Esta vez, la sinergia es con Sodimac, una tienda del hogar del mismo grupo, que se ha ubicado al lado suyo. Frente a su imponente presencia, un hipermercado Metro podría empezar a sentir el primer gancho en el mentón.

SÚPER TECHO PARA CRECER
El cuadrilátero en el que se mueven los púgiles del supermercado está cargado de innovaciones e inversiones y, según estudios recientes, tiene amplios márgenes de crecimiento. La participación de los supermercados en el mercado minorista de Lima es de apenas 25%, contra casi el 80% del promedio en otras ciudades capitales de América Latina.
Lima aparece rezagada en este rubro frente a Santiago (80%), Ciudad de México (80%), Río de Janeiro (80%), Bogotá (70%), Buenos Aires (70%) y Quito (60%).

Según una investigación del BID, países pobres como Guatemala (el quinto más pobre de AL) han crecido con más velocidad que el Perú en este el rubro, y de tener 66 supermercados en 1994 pasó a contar con 128 en la actualidad. Por ellos pasa el 35% de las ventas del sector minorista del país.
El Perú (en realidad Lima), con solo 64 supermercados (menos de lo que tenía Guatemala hace 10 años), podría tener aspiraciones más que entusiastas en el rubro, y eso parece haber sido fríamente calculado por varios inversionistas, entre ellos los chilenos Saga y Ripley.

Una muestra de ello es que el grupo Saga Falabella no tiene inversiones en supermercados en ningún lugar del mundo (ni siquiera en Chile), y ha elegido al Perú para sus primeros proyectos. Los bajos niveles de cobertura del país disminuirían potencialmente sus riesgos de pérdida.
¿Por qué se ha crecido tan poco en Lima y no hay inversiones en provincias? ¿A qué se debe que incluso países de menores recursos que el Perú hayan crecido más? Hasta ahora -considera Cateriano-, ha habido, con excepción del Mega Plaza, una percepción subvaluada de lo que ellos llaman la Lima conurbana.
La absoluta mayoría de los supermercados se encuentra en la Lima central (2.190.000 personas) y con ello se ha marginado, según Cateriano, a la Lima Norte (1.800.000 personas) y a la Lima Este (1.600.000 personas).
Igual ha sucedido con la Lima Sur (1.315.000 personas), que no tenía un supermercado más allá de Chorrillos, a pesar de los más de 700 mil habitantes que juntos tienen San Juan de Miraflores y VES. En 2005, esta zona dejaría su ostracismo con las intenciones de Tottus de implantar en San Juan su cuarto hipermercado.

Cateriano señala que hasta hace algunos años el empresario tradicional se negaba a invertir en estas zonas aduciendo que en esos lugares la gente no tenía plata, le gustaba el mercado sucio, no apreciaba la buena atención y prefería ir al mercado distrital a pesar de los riesgos sanitarios y de robo.

Según su análisis, ha habido, durante mucho tiempo, una visualización inexacta de las posibilidades de consumo. Las investigaciones de Arellano y Marketing revelan que en Lima Norte, Lima Centro, Lima Este y el Callao lo primero que solicita el consumidor es la calidad. "Solo en Lima Sur el menor precio fue su primera opción de compra, pero seguido de la calidad", añade.
Una encuesta del libro Ciudad de los Reyes, de los Chávez, los Quispe... corrobora esta apreciación. Allí se precisa que los sistemas tradicionales de venta, como las bodegas, solo tienen como único atributo importante y diferenciador el estar cerca de la casa, mientras que los ambulantes y mercados son visitados solo por ser económicos.
"Todos los aspectos positivos (que los encuestados ponen de relieve) como calidad, higiene, variedad y comodidad están relacionados directamente con los sistemas modernos, lo que demuestra que, de haber una mayor oferta (de este tipo), serán altamente preferidos por los pobladores", se señala.

EL CHINO SIN ESQUINA
Si los supermercados tienen el 25% de la cobertura de las ventas al por menor en Lima (10% a escala nacional), el 75% restante queda en manos de la gran cantidad de mercados, mercadillos, bodegas y minimarkets que existen en todos los distritos de la capital.

La pregunta es qué va a pasar con ellos si, como se prevé, las inversiones de grandes capitalistas o de empresas poderosas que ya están en el mercado se multiplican y avanzan hacia la ocupación de mayores porcentajes de participación, como en otros países.

Los antecedentes apuntan a eso. La tasa de penetración pasó de 20% en 2001 a 25% en 2003, de modo que si se sigue la tendencia, el rubro de supermercados en el Perú podría crecer a 30% en 2005 y acercarse al 40% hacia 2006 o 2007.
Una investigación del BID respecto a este tema señala que en la expansión de los supermercados en América Latina durante los 90, "los perdedores han sido las pequeñas tiendas tradicionales y los mercados al aire libre. Miles de pequeños almacenes salieron del mercado y se notó su disminución".

Hay cifras escalofriantes. En Argentina, 64.198 pequeños almacenes debieron cerrar entre 1984 y 1993. En Chile pasó algo similar y la fiebre de los supermercados arrasó con 5.240 tiendas familiares entre 1991 y 1995. Con estos antecedentes, ¿cuántas de las 51 mil bodegas que hay en Lima (INEI, 2000) podrían cerrar?

Por ahora, los testimonios reflejan que la expansión de los supermercados sí ha tenido un impacto. Maruja Ruiz, vendedora de carne de carnero del mercado de Jesús María, afirma que sus niveles de venta han descendido de tres a cuatro carneros por semana, a solo uno. A las 10.00 a.m., una hora punta, el mercadillo luce vacío y con pocos clientes.
Doña Maruja sabe que desde que se instaló el Metro de Jesús María, que se ubica a pocas cuadras de allí, la situación es mucho más difícil.
Julia Enobi, comerciante del tugurizado y caótico mercado de Magdalena, pasó de vender 20 javas de pollo (200 pollos) en un fin de semana de los años 90, a solo dos javas (20 pollos), en estos tiempos de higiénicos, modernos y diligentes supermercados.

Ella siente que el crédito los mata. "En los supermercados tienen tarjetas y pueden pagar a plazos. Acá, si les fío, vienen a pagar una o dos veces, pero a la tercera se desaparecen de por vida", señala.
Angélica Arakaki, dueña durante 51 años de la bodega Nakamoto, en la primera cuadra de la calle Ramón Zavala, en Miraflores, siente que su negocio, antaño próspero, sobrevive a sus peores tiempos. "Las ventas han bajado en 60%, los vendedores por turno se van a reducir de tres a dos, y casi ya solo alcanza para pagarle a la Sunat", señala.
Super Epsa, Scala y Santa Isabel se han alternado en un local ubicado a tres cuadras de la bodega, pero nunca los tiempos han sido tan difíciles como ahora. Su estrategia de competencia se remite a abrir a las seis de la mañana, dos horas antes que Santa Isabel, y a no dejar de vender un solo día del año.

¿Hay posibilidades de que David le gane a Goliat? ¿Qué honda podrá derribar semejantes inversiones? El intento, por lo menos, tendrán que hacerlo. Cateriano precisa que bodegueros y mercados de barrio deben tratar de asimilar los atributos que la gente relaciona con los supermercados.
Así, deben hacer ofertas, dar seguridad, tener higiene, mejorar su servicio y, paralelamente, aprovechar lo que hasta ahora es la única ventaja que ofrecen: su cercanía con los clientes. Los mercados distritales, en su mayoría en engorrosos procesos de privatización, tendrán que unirse, buscar capitales y mejorar su infraestructura para no ser las primeras víctimas de la competencia.

La lucha será ardua y, de seguro, habrá víctimas. La evolución de los supermercados es de tal magnitud que, en muchos casos, han dejado de ser solo lugares de compra de alimentos para convertirse en centros de entretenimiento con multicines, juegos para niños y patios de comidas.
"Su evolución es hacia la distracción, y la gente tiene en la mente que al ir a un supermercado está yendo a un centro comercial. Por ello no va solo. Alista a los niños, prepara a la familia y puede pasar varias horas allí. El supermercado comienza a desarrollar atributos que lo hacen más valioso para el consumidor", precisa Cateriano.

El mercado distrital tiene en la yapita, en el trato cálido con la casera y, por supuesto, en la cercanía al hogar, ventajas que tendrá que reforzar con orden, limpieza, seguridad y hasta nuevas inversiones.
En Lima Norte se han visto algunos ejemplos de mercadillos que han cercado su local y colocado carritos de compra para sus clientes, tratando así de buscar semejanzas con los supermercados.

Las opciones de estos, por su parte, se multiplican en la medida en que pueden comprar al crédito a sus proveedores, vender al contado, trabajar con economías de escala y abaratar sus costos. La ley del mercado va a mostrar entonces su lado más crudo y nadie lo podrá evitar.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pucha mare, ojala y el chino Wong se ponga las pilas, ya le hemos dicho un monton de veces que es hora que apueste por las provincias.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

SERIA BUENO QUE EL CHINO WONG INVIERTA EN TRUJILLO Y HAGA MAS APASIONANTE Y PROVECHOSA LA COMPETENCIA PARA QUE LA CALIDAD DE SERVICIOS MEJORE................AQUI MANDA EL EMPRESARIADO TRUJILLANO, TENEMOS "MERPISA" CADENA DE SUPERMERCADOS TRUJILLANA QUE LE HARIA BIEN UN COMPETIDOR, Y BIENVENIDO SEAN E WONG U OTRO TRUJILLANO !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Los Wong van a abrir 15 Almacenes Eco en Lima, creo que están esperando que se sature el mercado en Lima, para ir a provincias, de hecho que lo hacen, las primeras ciudades que visiten van a ser las costeras.


----------

